# Poor Service



## Crazyface (Apr 14, 2017)

We went out to our favorite Indian restaurant last night. The food was, as usual, delicious, but the service was poor. They had different lads on waiting, and they were no up to their usual standards. I was, well very very annoyed. As the end I had to get up and walk to the bar to ask for the bill. That was the last straw. For the first time EVER I left no tip. I felt as guilty as hell, but still felt I did the right thing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm currently in the US and say what you like about them, you do get good service in any restaurant.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 14, 2017)

Our local Chinese restaurant has the best food anywhere that we have ever tasted yet the absolute worst service you can ever experience / we laugh about it now when we go but the standard of food wins every time 

As regards the Indian - write them a strong letter or email. I have done so many times before and ended up with a free meal out of it


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2017)

so they had a few new waiters on and the service levels dropped a bit, the food was still great yet you got very very annoyed? me thinks you need to relax a little, cut them a little slack, if it happens again then a queit word with the manager, if its that much of a problem vote with your feet


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 14, 2017)

Unless you were in a hurry or had another place to be, why get all het up about it? Enjoy the meal, chill, chat and have a nice night out.

It seems to be the norm in the UK that eating is something we do as fast as possible, it's almost as if eating is an inconvenience that we have to tolerate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2017)

You actually had to go to the bar and ask for the bill &#128561;
First world problems


----------



## Jensen (Apr 14, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm currently in the US and say what you like about them, you do get good service in any restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

The service is fantastic in America in all establishments.
You did the right thing not tipping, after all you had bad service. I feel it's like some organisations expect it i.e. Taxi drivers. They think it's standard just to tip for, well ordinary service


----------



## richy (Apr 14, 2017)

I've just walked out of a restaurant with some friends and our kids. 

Sat down ordered drinks for every one. They bring them and my mates glass is dirty so they replace it. 
I have a drink of my pint and order my food. later as the head clears I notice a piece of red onion floating in my glass. I went to the manager and told her to cancel our food order and explained why. Didn't even get an apology.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 14, 2017)

Went out with visiting friends for lunch at one of our usual places.
The waiters use an ipad to take your order and are generally pretty swish at all things.
Very young new member of staff took our order and really struggled with the ipad order.........took me all my control not to say..........FOR GOODNESS SAKE JUST GO AND GET A PENCIL AND PAD, but I didn't.:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2017)

If they were new staff, to the extent of a drop in service, they should have been better supervised. It'll take longer for them to learn, and at an obvious detriment to the business, if they're not mentored properly.

And don't feel guilty for being miffed, and not leaving a tip. But a quiet, half jokey, word to the boss might also have helped them too.


----------



## drdel (Apr 14, 2017)

Why note politely complain? - if no-one says a thing how will they know and have the chance to improve.  I find that, if the issue is raised considerately, the manager/owner is usually grateful for the feedback.

If they get into a strop then you can justifiably take your cash elsewhere.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 14, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree with drdel. Really winds me up when people moan on social media/forums etc when they have had a service provided and not had the decency to mention it to the staff. Worst are the keyboard warriors on trip advisor who slate a restaurant and it turns out they didn't complain at the time. And it's not because we are too British to complain, I believe people think they will get compensation if they complain publicly 
End of rant &#128545;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 14, 2017)

Neilds said:



			I wholeheartedly agree with drdel. Really winds me up when people moan on social media/forums etc when they have had a service provided and not had the decency to mention it to the staff. Worst are the keyboard warriors on trip advisor who slate a restaurant and it turns out they didn't complain at the time. And it's not because we are too British to complain, I believe people think they will get compensation if they complain publicly 
End of rant &#128545;
		
Click to expand...


My son in law is an hotelier with a very good Tripadvisor record.
He once had a seriously bad post from someone who apparently stayed on a day when the hotel rooms were closed for painting.
Despite his protestations Tripadvisor would not delete the complaint.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 14, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			If they were new staff, to the extent of a drop in service, they should have been better supervised. It'll take longer for them to learn, and at an obvious detriment to the business, if they're not mentored properly.

And don't feel guilty for being miffed, and not leaving a tip. But a quiet, half jokey, word to the boss might also have helped them too.
		
Click to expand...

However........I might have felt guilty if the young person was sacked because of my 'quiet word'.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 14, 2017)

Went for an Indian meal a few years ago, main course was a chicken dish. There were six pieces of diced chicken in the dish. It was abysmal. The sauce was gorgeous, but the chicken was nigh on absent. When the waiter asked if everything was ok I said the Chef was skimpy on the chicken. I was assured it would be ok next time I came. 
A few months later, a differant chicken dish. The same as before, but all the dishes were light on meat. I told the guy exactly the same when he said is everything ok, he said " everything will be ok next time". I told him " it might well be but I won't be coming back, and it will be on tripadvisor". He was not best happy, but they are buying chicken breasts in for a quid a piece and skimping.
You do right to complain.


----------



## delc (Apr 14, 2017)

I love Indian food, but the service in Indian restaurants normally seems to be abysmally slow!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 14, 2017)

drdel said:



*Why not politely complain?*

Click to expand...

A few years ago we were out for a meal with a few friends in our local pub/restaurant and there was something in my meal that I had specifically asked not to be put on so I sent it back. The correct meal then got sent out but by that time every one else had finished their meals but it wasn't really a problem.

A few days later HID and I were having a drink on the terrace at the same venue and the chef was also outside with a few of his mates. We heard him recounting a story about how he had put a load of chilli powder in a meal a few days earlier as the meal was returned and deliberately didn't send it back out until all the others in the group had finished. That amused the group for a moment but made me snap as I realised it was my meal they were talking about. Seconds later the chef was on the floor with my hands round his throat 'calmly' explaining to him that it was my meal that he had messed around with. 

Anyway, I knew the owner pretty well and the chef was suspended without pay for a week and we received a refund for the cost of the meals for the whole party. We were offered free meals in the future but declined that offer and never ate there again while that chef was there. Also never sent food back again either.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2017)

When you look at the prices eating places ask for starters/desserts alone... Along with the hyper inflated prices of the wine list... You'd think they could afford to pay their staff properly without the need of relying on tips...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2017)

delc said:



			I love Indian food, but the service in Indian restaurants normally seems to be abysmally slow!  

Click to expand...

Not in my experience. 
But then again when I go out for India I'm not usually in a rush.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 15, 2017)

richy said:



			I've just walked out of a restaurant with some friends and our kids. 

Sat down ordered drinks for every one. They bring them and my mates glass is dirty so they replace it. 
I have a drink of my pint and order my food. later as the head clears I notice a piece of red onion floating in my glass. I went to the manager and told her to cancel our food order and explained why. Didn't even get an apology.
		
Click to expand...

They serve beer in MacDonald's now? &#128514;


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 15, 2017)

Stayed at a hotel near Manchester Airport a few years ago. It was one of those deals when you stay overnight and leave your car there for the duration of your holiday.

Our flight was early morning. We arrived about 7pm the night before and decided to have a meal in the bar, couple of drinks and an early night. I ordered the pizza which cost about 12 quid. When it came, it was very poor, like one of those Â£1 pizzas you get in Iceland.

The waiter came round when we were eating, and asked the usual "is everything ok with your meal?" I replied "Actually, not it's not, this is the worst pizza I have ever had in my life, how you can charge Â£12 for that is a joke." 

He was totally thrown, said "oh right", and shot off, never to be seen again!


----------



## richy (Apr 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			They serve beer in MacDonald's now? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I take my own cans when I go to maccys.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2017)

The "waiters" were not young trainee types. They just appeared a little don't give a hoot type. We use this restaurant in preference to a load of others we have to choose from. Rest assured we will be going to another one next time. We did not rush our meal, and waiting for 15 minutes for one of the the "waiters" to come over to see if we needed anything else. Sure 15 minutes isn't long normally, but we'd done the oranges and cloths and talked about the meal and other things, so the 15 minutes seemed like an age.


----------

